# Who has a Rottweiler?



## David Berraco (Dec 19, 2007)

Curious to see who's got rottweilers here.

Here's mine.


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

I got one - she's an oldie (12 yrs old) but a goodie


----------



## David Berraco (Dec 19, 2007)

Dunya is a Russian name, is she Russian? And people say rotts live to 8-9 years..


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

David Berraco said:


> Dunya is a Russian name?


Perhaps...but I named her after a GSD that I met in Germany when I was kid It's just a call name She is by no means a "sport" dog or protection dog, her prey/ball drive just kicked in about 4 years ago, although she did come from working lines. I actually purchased her when she was a pup to keep my Police K-9 at that time (also a Rott) company and to work in SchH which turns out she had no desire/drives to do.


----------



## David Berraco (Dec 19, 2007)

You had a rott as a PSD? I didn't know that in the US they were used for that. Which part of the country? Any pics?


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I have one Rott working, single purpose drug detector. He would make a patrol dog as well but the department is a bit hesitant. The Rott can be seen at www.gapdogs.org click on the Gap dogs at work link.

DFrost


----------



## David Berraco (Dec 19, 2007)

The GAP concept is fantastic! It has been my opinion for a long time that the dogs we look for so hard are systematically destroyed in North America. These dogs as a rule fall into the hands of owners that don't know what to do with them while the people who want these exact dogs can't find them. Kudos to the organizers of this effort.


----------



## David Berraco (Dec 19, 2007)

Some pics of the Austrian army rottweilers. It is my understanding that they use them exclusively.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

David Berraco said:


> You had a rott as a PSD? I didn't know that in the US they were used for that. Which part of the country? Any pics?


This came up lately, and several members knew PSD Rotties (including myself). 

Maybe I can find the thread.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

David Berraco said:


> The GAP concept is fantastic! It has been my opinion for a long time that the dogs we look for so hard are systematically destroyed in North America. These dogs as a rule fall into the hands of owners that don't know what to do with them while the people who want these exact dogs can't find them. Kudos to the organizers of this effort.



I totally agree. I currently have 5 GAP dogs among our "fleet". Three more, all explosives detectors will be added when I graduate my current class January 18th.

DFrost


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

I don't have a purebred Rottweiler, but I've fostered many and I own a 10-12ish year old Rottweiler/Siberian husky mix. Here's the stoic noble husky side:










Here's the goofball Rottweiler side:











He's not a working dog by any means...except that time last winter when he and my Malinois/GSD cross helped haul 100 lbs of road salt 3 miles home on a sled in 16 inches of snow. :-D


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Does "had" count? I had a Rotti name Ben for awhile, my sister is actually the Rott person in our family, and she got this guy for Sch. Trialed him a few times then quit training and ended up giving him to me. I trained him in FR for awhile, but eventually gave him to someone as a PP dog. He was an awesome dog but I decided the breed is one I really like, but when someone else owns them. This was a solid dog though, super grips, drive, no character issues, but very serious and had multiple live bites to his name before I got him.


----------



## Mark Horne (Oct 12, 2006)

http://s164.photobucket.com/albums/u13/K9ULF/?action=view&current=Etty02_0001.flv

I've got three, but this is my youngest at 2yrs. Sadly a 1 yr old child was killed yesterday in the UK by a Rott, so they might get banned early next year.

Mark


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Looks like a very nice boy, Mark! Looks like he loves to work.

I heard about that...very unfortunate. What kind of parents let a 7 year old take a 1 year old in the backyard with any dog unsupervised, especially one that isn't theirs? ](*,)


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

you would obviously be surprised maren, how many would, and do, even when it's their own dog...wait til you get into practice: it doesn't get ANY better.

had the guy whose horses i'm boarding out here show up last week w/his wolf hybrid bitch in tow. and he thought i might just turn one or both of my male dogs out w/her cause they wouldn't fight, cause she's a bitch. needless to say, neither of my dogs went out. and i asked him not to bring her out again, even though she was a nice mellow-acting animal when we were out there.

when i asked him if he was paying the vet bills if i turned brix or zeus out and they fought, well, that wasn't really in the picture


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

Here is my wife's boy, Capone... he's 5.


----------



## Lynsey Fuegner (Apr 11, 2007)

it really is a shame how people's ignorance can dictate a population's judgement of a breed. A friend of mine has a male Rottie that is sweet as can be! He outweighs me by almost 20 lbs but I dog sat while she and her husband went out of town and the dog was a dream around the house. My neighbors, on the other hand, have a very unsocialized rottie bitch that they keep penned up in the back yard. Last August she somehow was outside unattended and she, unprovoked, charged into my yard and attacked my GSD bitch and then, once I got Aridan into the house and to safety, the rottie turned and attacked me. The entire situation was very frustrating, not only considering the healing for me and my female; but also the fact that human ignorance has created that rottie and only continued to fuel the fire that becomes Breed Specific Legislation.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

ann freier said:


> you would obviously be surprised maren, how many would, and do, even when it's their own dog...wait til you get into practice: it doesn't get ANY better.
> 
> had the guy whose horses i'm boarding out here show up last week w/his wolf hybrid bitch in tow. and he thought i might just turn one or both of my male dogs out w/her cause they wouldn't fight, cause she's a bitch. needless to say, neither of my dogs went out. and i asked him not to bring her out again, even though she was a nice mellow-acting animal when we were out there.
> 
> when i asked him if he was paying the vet bills if i turned brix or zeus out and they fought, well, that wasn't really in the picture


I make an unfortunate habit of frequenting Yahoo Answers and I see all too well the idiots out there on the dog section. Some of them are just teenagers trolling, but many are just soooooo completely clueless. "My dog is bleeding out of all orifices! What do I do?" "I want to breed my 7 month old bulldog to my Rottweiler I got from the back of someone's truck in the Wal-Mart parking lot. Do they do it after she's had her period?" "How do I crop my pit bull's ears? Should I use a knife or do scissors work?" ](*,) May the good Lord teach me some patience...

And that's another great misconception. Zoso, who was neutered at 4 months old, is an equal opportunity fighter. Doesn't matter to him. I don't think it'd help on the female side of things if he was an intact male either (not that I wish he was). Buck was neutered at some unknown juncture before I got him (he has no problems lifting his leg, so he likely was neutered after he was sexually mature) and he will also fight with bitches.

Lynsey, that's really unfortunate.  What ended up happening with you and the neighbors? I would not have been a happy camper!


----------



## Lynsey Fuegner (Apr 11, 2007)

oh I was livid...the cop got there to take the dog, I couldn't stay though because Aridan was bleeding pretty bad and I needed to get her to the vet. Before I left the cop had told me she was going to take the dog, well the neighbor came outside right as I was leaving and I didn't hear what happened. Come to find out, when I got home, the dog was merely quaranined at the neighbor's house and after their two weeks the dog was, of course, back outside in the kennel where it remains. I tried contacting the neighbors to help with the $300 of vet bills, not t mention the nonrefundable entry fees to the show we had to miss, but the neighbors avoided me like the plague. Because it is my grandfather's house (I live here to take care of him after he had a stroke last year) my family raised a fit and didn't want me to pursue any legal action with the neighbors in fear they would retaliate at my grandpa...the whole thing was rediculous.


----------



## Ron Ackerman (Jul 29, 2007)

I have three Rottweilers, two males and an old female. The guys are 8 1/2 and 5. The female, their mama, is 11.

Here are two pictures of the oldest male, Zeus. He has titled as a Personal Protection Dog, Patrol Dog, has his CGC, passed TDI certification and works as a Patrol Dog for a K-9 security company.

Posing









Working









Giving "doggie" rides to future handlers


----------



## David Berraco (Dec 19, 2007)

It is good to see we have some rottweiler enthusiasts here.

Ron, how did he title as a personal protection dog?


----------



## Lindsay Janes (Aug 9, 2007)

I have a mixed rottwelier/lab. You can see it in my avatar.:grin:


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Lindsay Janes said:


> I have a mixed rottwelier/lab. You can see it in my avatar.:grin:


Ahh yes, the well known Rottador, or in some parts of the country the Labweiler.

Actually, I have a Rottador as a working drug dog. Looks Labish with Rottie coloring. We also have a Labradane.

DFrost


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

David Frost said:


> Ahh yes, the well known Rottador, or in some parts of the country the Labweiler.
> 
> 
> 
> DFrost


I like Rottador better.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Ron Ackerman said:


> He has titled as a Personal Protection Dog,


This may be a stupid question, since I know zilch about it...... but is CKC the only PPD title venue?


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

That's my favorite as well. We started that dog in training at 11 months. A little younger than I really care for, but he really was intense. He's been working 5 years and has grown into a really striking dog. 

DFrost


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

I guess I have a Siberian huskweiler? Or a Rottusky? :roll:


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> I guess I have a Siberian huskweiler? Or a Rottusky? :roll:


Rottusky sounds like something I ordered at a local Polish Deli once! :grin:


----------



## David Berraco (Dec 19, 2007)

So what does one need to do to get banned from this joke forum?

Connie, you’re a freakin’ schitzo, I understand this usually happens after menopause.

Bob Scott, you’re a whiny girlie man.

David Frost, Tim Martens, you remind me of that scene in Men in black where J gets selected out of a group state produced automatons.

Mike Schoonbrood, did you start this forum? I guess you did it to learn something, keep going baby!

What all of you have in common that you know shit about dogs, yet you don’t let anyone’s voice but your own be heard.

To the silent majority.. you should speak up. These clowns are nobodies without the stage you provide for them.

BTW Berraco is the Cuban name for triggerfish, one that I like to hunt.

http://aycu30.webshots.com/image/39189/2001532974285302167_rs.jpg

Ciao sapingos.


----------

